# Sudden vomiting and severe nappy rash



## kandykane

Hi, hope you can give me some advice   


My LO is 16 months and I'm a bit worried about him. He has been fine all day - a bit whingy on and off but I think he was jealous I was cuddling another baby    All ok tonight too until about half eight when he started screaming blue murder and within ten minutes he had sudden violent vomiting and a poo so caustic he's got two big bleeding patches on his bottom and a sore inflamed red area the shape of the poo! And when I say sore, he was hysterical when I put the cream on, writhing away from me screaming, crying and shaking when I touched him, and you can see how inflamed it is with the naked eye. It was all so sudden, he was happy as larry and then bang! So my question is what on earth could have caused it? Does it sound like an allergy? He is asleep now but was still distressed after the nappy/sick incident and I had to soothe and shush him for a while, which is unusual for him. He does have a tendency to be sick when very upset (nervous tummy like his mum!) so I wondered if it was the pain making him cry making him sick?  But there was an awful lot of sick if that's what it was, so then it seems less likely. And the nappy rash came on so fast! And so severely! Am I right to worry?


----------



## nichub

I think It's a bit strange how the nappy rash came on so quickly but the abdo pain followed by vomiting could have just been one of those things, maybe a food that doesn't agree with him,  it doesn't sound like an allergy, has the vomiting stopped now??

Nic
Xx


----------



## kandykane

Yes he had one big bout of vomit then no more. It's the sudden inflammation and bleeding on his bottom that has me concerned. He is asleep now with his poor bottom sticking up in the air! Must be too sore to lie on as that is not a normal position for him. 

Thanks x


----------



## nichub

How strange!! What have you put on it??

Nic
Xx


----------



## kandykane

I put metanium on it and have done so again for each nappy change today. It's looking better but still sore today so I'm happy the metanium is doing the trick    I think if it happens again, especially so suddenly I'll take him to my friendly GP.


Thanks x


----------



## nichub

Good stuff, hope it doesn't happen again though 

Nic
Xx


----------

